# Jenn-Air JES9860AAB



## EoDS (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm having a peculiar problem.

Various elements of my range work: downdraft fan, oven light, temperature probe, etc. However, the heating elements don't seem to be functioning.

Earlier this week, I noticed a small pop, and saw a little bit of smoke coming from the back of the unit. Ever since, I've had problems with my griddle top element (sometimes warms up, but usually doesn't work), the radiating/electrical range element (flat out doesn't work anymore) and the baking element (tried to warm the oven to 350 each time I tested it this week: once it got to 260, then went down. once it got to 350. four times it didn't warm at all... and now the fan in the oven doesn't even seem to turn on when I try to heat the oven). I haven't tried the broiler element.

Here's what I have tried: I have an electrical indicator, which allows me to see if current is flowing through a wire. I checked the connection wires coming out of the control board and the knob switches.

The indicator lights turn on for the range, and as best as I can tell, there is current flowing towards all of the elements (I checked the blue/violet/brown/yellow wires for both of the range elements and I checked the red wires that I believe lead to the bake and broil elements).​My initial thought when I started looking in at the electricals was to simply check for loose quick-connects and to give the whole assembly a general dusting. No avail.

Thinking that there might be a fuse issue (not enough power coming through to the unit), I reset the circuit for my oven from my fuse box. I even lost my mind for a little bit and reset the fuses for my entire house (I've gone a whole week with only microwavable meals and sandwiches... I'm losing my patience). This, of course, solved nothing.

Somehow, the elements are either not getting power, or not getting enough power, without much rhyme or reason to when they crap out. I have no idea what to do, and short of buying a voltmeter and testing the individual wires (not sure I want to go through the trouble of re-insulating the wires if I did that), I'm about _this_ close to giving up and calling a repairman.

I'm an engineer... this is just too embarassing...


----------

